# Inside info please



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Guys

Third newbie post, hope you can help this time.

We are coming out mid September for a couple of weeks to look at property in Paphos area for long term rental.
Does anybody have any ‘pros & cons’ for the following villages, Konia Anavargos, Anarita, Timi and Mandria. Any other recommendations?

Without breaching any site advertising rules, can anyone recommend any agents or individuals with long term rental opportunities in these areas that we should speak to?
Again without breaching any site advertising rules, can anyone recommend any reliable car hire companies in the area?

Once we have finalised accommodation for visit, would appreciate meeting up with anybody in the area. 

Dave & Moira


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi There all the areas you say are ok but you do need a car no bus service .We live in the bottem end of chloraka on the main rd coral bay kato paphos, as its just out of town close to beach good bus route 1e , as we have teenage son this was a must .
We are from sunny fife lol been here 2 years love it ,made lots of friends 
We used elephant car (googal it) like eveything you need to shop around just watch out for ex insuranc .
good luck 
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For car hire you could try Leo Opsimos. It's a small one man band at the bottom of Chloraka opposite the ship wreck. He's a nice guy who will go out of his way to help you. He will deliver a car to the airport for you if you want him to.
You can google him.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi There all the areas you say are ok but you do need a car no bus service .We live in the bottem end of chloraka on the main rd coral bay kato paphos, as its just out of town close to beach good bus route 1e , as we have teenage son this was a must .
> We are from sunny fife lol been here 2 years love it ,made lots of friends
> We used elephant car (googal it) like eveything you need to shop around just watch out for ex insuranc .
> good luck
> Tricia


Actually there is a bus service to all these villages.
There is an hourly bus service from Konia into Paphos so a car is not essential but of course it is always better if you do have a car in Cyprus no matter where you live.
Konia is above the worst of the humidity which is very important at this time of year. We live in Konia and we really feel the difference when we go into town or near the coast.


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Tricia

Thanks for this. We live in Douglas, South Lanarkshire / Borders, quite close to where the original ‘Wicker Man’ was filmed. I’m sure a lot of the locals were used as extras!!!
We will be bringing our car when we make the final move since according to a lovely lady at ‘Gwennies’, since we are taking early retirement and won’t be working, there is no import excise duty.
We will also check out Chloraka as a possible area
Dave & Moira


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Veronica, will check him out
Dave & Moira


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks again Veronica, your comment on humidity is noted.
We will be bringing our car on the final move so no problem there. We know all about not having to rely on buses. Our local service runs from our village to Lanark at 7am and returns at 5pm

Dave & Moira


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave&Moira said:


> Hi Tricia
> 
> Thanks for this. We live in Douglas, South Lanarkshire / Borders, quite close to where the original ‘Wicker Man’ was filmed. I’m sure a lot of the locals were used as extras!!!
> We will be bringing our car when we make the final move since according to a lovely lady at ‘Gwennies’, since we are taking early retirement and won’t be working,
> ...


----------



## corneas (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Dave & Moira
we have just bought a lovely apartment in Peyia just approx. 1 mile from Coral Bay /Paphos region.This was bought for with our retirement in mind & will serve well as a holiday home till then. I have pictures & can recommend an excellent estate agent /lawyer etc. should you wish.
I notice your from Fife well we're not that far away in the Hillfoots in ALVA. We are also going out for 3 weeks in September if you like we could meet up before or out there just for a chat and if we can help in any way from the knowledge we've gathered so far I would be only to happy to help.

Kindest Regards
Helen & Russell


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

corneas said:


> Hi Dave & Moira
> we have just bought a lovely apartment in Peyia just approx. 1 mile from Coral Bay /Paphos region.This was bought for with our retirement in mind & will serve well as a holiday home till then. I have pictures & can recommend an excellent estate agent /lawyer etc. should you wish.
> I notice your from Fife well we're not that far away in the Hillfoots in ALVA. We are also going out for 3 weeks in September if you like we could meet up before or out there just for a chat and if we can help in any way from the knowledge we've gathered so far I would be only to happy to help.
> 
> ...


Hi Helen & Russell
Thanks for this. We are not actually from Fife, it's South Lanarkshire bordering on East Ayrshire so a fair bit away from Fife. We are heavily committed at work from now till we actually go (subject to airport closures) but could possibly meet out there. Let me get back to you asap about this

Regards
Moira


----------

